# Stripping WLAN from a windows 8 desktop



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I use only dial up and have ordered a modem to use with the windows 8 desktop I ordered to be able to easily review content a former coworker often contracts out to me to increase his productivity while giving me some extra work as he is upgrading to a Win 8 system.

The only headache I am facing with the situation is that when I ordered the custom build and stated that I did not want the WLAN card as part of the build, three sales reps said the WLAN had to be included. To go online I use dial up. When doing debugs and tech reports we use thumb drives. I even told the Dell tech support I didn't want the WLAN board in the build as I use only wired peripherals and he said I have no choice but wouldn't explain why when I asked why. 

Some folks I know using earlier windows platforms said they also did not use the WLAN and after finding that even disabled , the cards sometimes caused interference with their police scanners, wireless phones etc.

Anybody know if Win 8 for some reason requires this WLAN or is Dell just aggressively marketing it?

I sure am not interested in a feature I will not be using interfering with my hobby radio gear or telephone.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Shrek said:


> Anybody know if Win 8 for some reason requires this WLAN or is Dell just aggressively marketing it?


Since wifi Internet connections are the norm today, I suspect they don't foresee an application that wouldn't require a WLAN adapter. I'm certain that Windows would get along just fine without one.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Shrek said:


> Some folks I know using earlier windows platforms said they also did not use the WLAN and after finding that even disabled , the cards sometimes caused interference with their police scanners, wireless phones etc.
> 
> I sure am not interested in a feature I will not be using interfering with my hobby radio gear or telephone.


To completely disable it you will have to actually disable the hardware, not just software disable it through Windows. There should be a BIOS setting to disable it...and while you are at it, disable wake on LAN, boot from USB and hibernation. 




Shrek said:


> Anybody know if Win 8 for some reason requires this WLAN or is Dell just aggressively marketing it?


I doubt it's due to windows8. I'm sure, Shrek it's all integrated into the system board. You very rarely see a motherboard anymore that does not have it integrated. Especially with a Dell. Unless you build your own machine and can find a systemboard without it.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What she said. If it's 'part' of the motherboard you'll be able to disable it.

Though I will note that if you disable wireless, there's not really a need to disable WOL. (Trust me...we've troubleshot the HECK out of this issue @ work.) You might also set a BIOS password, though.

And no, it's not a Win8 thing; it's a marketing - more likely a packaging - thing.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Thanks for the clarifications. Wireless and blue tooth capabilities on a desktop don't give me much of a secure feeling.

I hope it isn't integrated into the mother board as it is described as a mini card. My last exposure to a WLAN in a desktop was a slot card with an antenna out the back of the chassis that I easily removed and gave to a guy who had scored a wireless printer a few years ago.

I guess I will find out later tonite after it gets here and I void the warranty opening it up to look inside 

A funny about the marketing angle___when I told them if I had to take the thing I would be voiding the warranty and stripping it out if I could, the sales rep asked if I would like to purchase a two year extended warranty and tech support contract :rotfl:


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Kung said:


> What she said. If it's 'part' of the motherboard you'll be able to disable it.
> 
> Though I will note that if you disable wireless, there's not really a need to disable WOL. (Trust me...we've troubleshot the HECK out of this issue @ work.) You might also set a BIOS password, though.
> 
> And no, it's not a Win8 thing; it's a marketing - more likely a packaging - thing.


It is a packaging thing. Calls to both the manufacturer and Microsoft yielded only responses of "everyone wants these features and sharing capabilities" even after I explained to them all that while this thing is my personal home PC I was not interested in features as that, sometimes do consultation reviews linked to my former field of employment and most of al that I was not "everybody" and did not want or require smartphone/tablet features on my desktop PC and sometimes work station. 

Took me a couple weeks of studying and consulting with my I.T acquaintances but I streamlined the O/S down to just what I needed and software and hardware disabled the WLAN. 

Best part is I have the good aspects of Win 8 , classic workstation configuration as previous Windows O/S for navigation ease and higher dial up connection which is still more than adequate for my requirements


----------

